# Fabricacion flash



## YALI (Abr 29, 2007)

hola, estoy interesado en fabricar un flash de estos de discoteca, es dificil? sale rentable? alguien me podria proporcionar información o algun manual para su fabricacion?

GRACIAS!


----------



## jona (Abr 29, 2007)

hola amigo...
te mando un diagrama de un flash, te comento q el mismo lo vi funcionando y esta muy bueno.
el tema de ser rentable o no lo averiguas vos, pero armar uno algo deja mas....
saludos y comenta


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 29, 2007)

BUsca en el sig link en la seccion de VARIOS DIAGRAMAS, DESTELLADOR y te da el diagrama, www.electronica2000.com SALUDOS y me avisas si te sirvio


----------



## YALI (Abr 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias por vuestra información, ha sido de gran ayuda...lo voy a intentar (espero encontrar todos los componentes)...ya os contare 
saludos desde españa...


----------



## ing-cel (May 10, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo...
> te mando un diagrama de un flash, te comento q el mismo lo vi funcionando y esta muy bueno.
> el tema de ser rentable o no lo averiguas vos, pero armar uno algo deja mas....
> saludos y comenta



el transformador de 220 a 9v lo puedo sustituir por uno de 110 a 9v? o necesito hacer alguna modificación extra al circuito?


----------



## jona (May 11, 2007)

el transformadorr puede ser tranquilamente de 110 o 220,eso depende de donde vivas la red electrica domiciliaria.
saludos


----------



## xiober (May 11, 2007)

amigos tengo un duda con el esquema, despues de lo que me parece un multiplicador de voltaje, esta el transformadorr, pero este recibe por el segundario mucho mas de 9 voltios, no se quemara el transformador?


----------



## ing-cel (May 11, 2007)

esta es la lampara que necesito?

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/buscador.asp

EST-04W -Lampara estroboscopica para estrobo de 300 Volts de anodo a catodo, 6 kV de disparo y 4 Watts.


----------



## millervb (Jun 23, 2008)

deseo armar un flash sencillo para una fiesta por ejemplo, no tan potente, pero si muy eficaz. si alguien pudiera darme alguna referencia de como hacerlo estaria bien.
habia pensado en armarlo con un IC 555 generando pulsos y por medio de un relay controlar el filamento... pero en todo lo que he leido parece que el filamento no trabaja con 110 vac.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2008)

Las lamparas de flash no tienen filamento.

Me parece que lo que necesitas es un destellador, y como tu bien dices se puede armar con un 555 (Astable) un triac, un MO3041 y un puñado de componentes

Esta seria la forma "Segura", la forma No tan segura es alimentar todo directo desde la red electrica sin optoaislador, (fuente sin transformador) y el 555 directo al triac

La forma "Ulta sensilla" es con un arrancador de tubos fluorescentes en serie con tus lamparas (No mas de 75W por arrancador)

Mira esto, tal ves sea mas conveniente, es un audiorritmico de 1 canal


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 24, 2008)

No nada de trabajar con 220CA! si podés usar 1,5V y obtener los mismos resultados..
Aca te dejo un diagrama de un circuito de flash..con algunas pequeñas modificacions(cambio de los componentes por otros mas potentes)o con modificaciones en el circuito vas a poder adaptarlo a tus necesidades..
Sin animos de perjudicarte o perjudicar a nadie..Pero este tema ya fue creado y si algu otro moderador lo ve seguramente lo tendria que enviar a moderacion...Pero de todos modos no puedo evitar ayudarte!

Un saludo!


----------



## Nico17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aca hay algo, tambien en el foro habia algo pero no lo encuentro. Se llama Flash estroboscopico o luz estroboscopica etc.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm
Saludos.


----------



## millervb (Jun 25, 2008)

gracias por tu ayuda. pero lo que necesito es utilizar un flash que me de destellos de luz muy rapidos. mas o menos como el tipico flash pequeño que se usa en las discos. tu idea s muy buena. pero deseo poder controlar la velocidad de los destellos de luz.
que opinas de este circuito



he visto funcionando uno flash que en su interior produce un sonido similar al de un relay activandose y al instante desactivandose. por eso se me vino la idea de usar el relay.
pero veo que no es recomendable hacer eso. con triacs seria mejor que el relay.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2008)

Ese esquema es de disparo manual (SW1)

¿ Sabes donde comprar las lamparas de xenón ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2008)

los flash no tienen reles. si no me equivoco ese ruido proviene de la "chispa " (arco)que se produce dentro de la lampara. fogonazo: lugar de residencia? en argentina si te puedo decir locales que las venden.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 26, 2008)

Aca te dejo el circuito del flash destellador..NO tengo idea como se regula la frecuencia..supongo que modificando el valor del capacitor de 0.5uF y de la resistencia..

Un saludo!


----------



## samir001 (Jul 28, 2008)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo...
> te mando un diagrama de un flash, te comento q el mismo lo vi funcionando y esta muy bueno.
> el tema de ser rentable o no lo averiguas vos, pero armar uno algo deja mas....
> saludos y comenta



Esta grandioso este circuito ademas bastaria con anular una de las resistencias de entradas para hacerlo trabajar con 110 v


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

aver yali......... si no has concegido lo que buscas.... yo apenas me inicio en esto de la electronica........ pero creo que podrias montar un biastable y ponerle uno de esos led para carros q son de 12V.... avisame si es un estupides de principiante o te sirve en realidad


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bueno yo no compararia el destello de una lampara de xeon con un led de 12V..!


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

pero eso depende de cual seria el uso que se le daria al desteyo o no? porque yo arme un circuito basico con un 555 y uno de estos leds para adornar un rincon de mi cuarto y me quedo super,,,,, y esa luz de noche no me deja dormir,,,,,, por eso digo q depende el uso..........


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jejejejeje en esto tienes toda la razon..! Pero si en el post se inician con una lampara de xeon no creo que vayan a preferir un led jejejeje


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

bueno....... aver........ como te explico............ en esa me tomaste el pelo....... claro que no van a preferin un led.............. pero que tal 2? jajajaajaja


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

pero eso depende de cual seria el uso que se le daria al desteyo o no? porque yo arme un circuito basico con un 555 y uno de estos leds para adornar un rincon de mi cuarto y me quedo super,,,,, y esa luz de noche no me deja dormir,,,,,, por eso digo q depende el uso..........


----------



## samir001 (Jul 31, 2008)

auno no puedes armar tu estrober?


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 1, 2008)

Y si en lugar de 1 lampara le pones 10 en paralelo? 
Todo el barrio se va a dar cuenta de que estas probando algo..Y vos buee te vas a quedar ciego..Vas a tener que ponerle un cartelito que diga..No fotografiar personas en caso de hacerlo no se preocupe esa persona quedara ciega 

Un saludo!


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 1, 2008)

HOla! queria ponerle un flash a mi potencia que la termine de armar! tiene una rejilla y se ve el interior entonces le puedo poner un flash para decorarlo! Ahora hay alguno que trabaje con 12V? si tienen algun diagrama por favor me lo pueden pasar? Conveniente que no tenga transformador........se los agradeceria. saludos


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 1, 2008)

Encontre uno muy bueno! Si quieren le paso el diagrama! les dejo solo el video jeje! saludos 
YouTube - Police Emergency Flasher


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 3, 2008)

Sin un transformador como vas a encender el flash?Es casi indispensable el transformador..


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 3, 2008)

Se alimenta de 12V! saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2008)

pasa que eso no es un flash, es un simple destellador basado en un 555. saludos


----------



## aprendis (Ago 4, 2008)

al fin alguien apoya mi idea del 555 y un esteyador


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 5, 2008)

Yo tambien apoyo esa idea!..es muy facil de lograr!


----------



## mauricioh (Ago 5, 2008)

Es que yo lo quiero para ponerlo arriba de dos woofer! je va a quedar bien! saludos


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola nico me podrias colaborar con el plano del estrober, lo que pasa es que no me lo  deja ver, 
"es el del segundo link "  
gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola amigos yo hice el de pablin el mejorado y funca de 10!
la bobina de disparo la saque de una vieja camara de fotos...tambien se la puede hacer por si a alguien le interesa le digo como se la hace...

andy1 aqui tenes la imagen...


saludos!


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias compa  por su colaboracion,.......
viejo es muy complicado hacer la bobina si me colabora con esto?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 25, 2009)

aqui te va amigo esto me lo dijo Fogonazo...



> El transformador de disparo:
> Te vas a una casa de electrónica y pides una barra de ferrite de antena, habrá que ver si todavía tienen en stock, hace rato que no se emplean, si la consigues cortas unos 2,5 Cm con cuidado porque se quiebra fácilmente.
> Le envuelves una capa de cinta aisladora.
> Sobre la cinta bobinas unas 10 a 15 vueltas de alambre de bobinar AWG 28 o parecido (Diámetro 0,32 mm), retienes en su lugar el bobinado con mas cinta aisladora, ahora le das 2 capas de cinta.
> ...



suerte....


ahora les hago una pregunta yo...
me hice otro flash del circuito de pablin y le puse un transformador de disparo un poquito mas chico que el que le puse antes...cuando encendi note que eran muy deviles los pulsos que pasaban por el neon...cuando lo apague note que la lamparita estaba partida   
esto se puede haber ocacionado por el transformador de disparo?

espero su ayuda y saludos!


----------



## andy1 (Jun 26, 2009)

gracias viejo 
ahora voy a empezar a relizarlo espero que funcione
bye


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 26, 2009)

estoy aqui muchachos esperando algun comentario sobre mi pregunta...


saludos!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 26, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> estoy aqui muchachos esperando algun comentario sobre mi pregunta...
> 
> 
> saludos!



Hay muchas posibilidades, aparte de que son muy fragiles las lamparas, no creo que alla afectado el transformador de disparo.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jun 28, 2009)

entonces puede que haya sido algun golpe el que rompio?...
la verdad que estoy en duda si probar con otra lampara el circuito...


alguna otra respuesta?


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 28, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> entonces puede que haya sido algun golpe el que rompio?...
> la verdad que estoy en duda si probar con otra lampara el circuito...
> 
> 
> alguna otra respuesta?



Y la verdad te tendrias que arriesgar, porque sino no vas a saber nunca, aparte de los errores se aprende.

si no quemas nada en buenahora, pero si quemas algo tenes que ponerte a ver donde esta la falla y a eso se le llama aprender!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2009)

aleex dijo:
			
		

> ...aparte de los errores se aprende.
> 
> si no quemas nada en buenahora, pero si quemas algo tenes que ponerte a ver donde esta la falla y a eso se le llama aprender!



Eso me hace acordar a la firma de alguien...
Creo que pensamos parecido.

Saludos


----------



## andy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

hola kaka ,te comento que e decidido ponerle un trasformador de disparo de una camara , la duda mia es que solo le pongo ese pequeño trasformador que esta ahI? por que alado hay como otra bobina pero solo de 2 pines, y otra pregunta, el orden de conestar este trasformador inporta , o como se caul va ala lampara ?


----------



## andy1 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola amigos estoytotalmente confundido con lo del trasformador de disparo son 3 pines como se cual es el primario o secundario......  
o es una bobina de color rojo que esta lado y contiene 3 pines ?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 1, 2009)

boee nose bien como sera tu bobina y si es importantisima la posision...
comunmente las camaras traen un transformador que tiene tres pines..(dos gruesos y uno finito)..y es como una resistencia gordita que tiene un pin grueso y uno fino de un lado y del otro solo uno grueso...
el finito es el primario y el grueso que esta a la par es GND...el grueso de la otra punta es el secundario que vas a conectar a la maya del xenon...
boe espero que me hayas entendido jejejeje..


te comento nose si leiste lo que publique..yo probe con un transformador de una camara y este era algo pequeño.cuando lo encendi nose bien si habre golpeado el xenon o el pequeño transformador me rompio la lamparita....
pero boee como dice aleex hay que probar y arriesgar $$$$$$$$....jaja

saludos!


----------

